# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصه لمن اراد العبره

## فتاة السلام

- أسكتوا ذلك الكلب

جنازة لشاب وسيم جدا مات بالسكتة القلبية .. ينزل شقيقه القبر يضعه في لحده ودموعه تنحدر على خديه كم هي صعبة تلك اللحظة.. يكشف عن وجه أخيه فتجف دموعه وتتملكه الرهبة ماذا أرى مستحيل أن يكون هذا أخي
دفنه و يقف لتلقي التعازي ولكنه لم يكن حاضر القلب و الفكر... يسرع في
النساء كلهن يبكين شبابه إلا واحدة إنها زوجته يرن جرس الهاتف ثم تطلب التحدث مع أخ زوجها .. إحدى السيدات من الزوجة
الأخ : عظم الله أجرك..
الزوجة ببرود : أجرنا وأجرك
الأخ( بعد أن لاحظ هذا البرود ) هناك أمر غريب حدث في المقبرة وأريد تفسيرا له منك..
الزوجة: ماذا حصل
الأخ: عندما كشفت عن وجه أخي وجدته يشبه وجه.. يصمت
الزوجة باستعجال: وجه ماذا أخبرني
الأخ: كان وجهه يشبه وجه الكلب هل لديك تفسير
الزوجة : أخوك لم يصلي لله ركعة ولم يتقبل مني النصح بل كان يضربني إن نصحته والأهم من ذلك أنه كلما سمع الأذان صرخ مستهزئا: أسكتوا ذلك الكلب

----------


## خنساء

شكرا لك أختي هذا الطرح,ألا ليت شعري هل من معتبر؟

----------

